# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Canadá: iniciativa apícola de minera Vale

## Polinizaciones

*Como parte de un esfuerzo de regeneración ambiental, la compañía minera canadiense Vale presenta una  iniciativa en apicultura.*La minera Vale, de propietarios brasileños, puso en marcha siete colmenas que albergan unas 350.000 abejas, para ayudar a restaurar la vegetación en los grandes vertederos que han crecido alrededor de su refinería de fundición de níquel en Copper Cliff, Ontario, Canadá.Esta es la última etapa de un proceso que ha visto como los desechos se han cubierto por una capa de tierra, plantada con pasto y árboles, donde el apicultor a cargo es un empleado jubilado de la empresa minera.Se pensó que las flores silvestres existentes podían promover la polinización y ayudar en el proceso de revegetación, explica el jefe de desmantelamiento y recuperación de Vale. La iniciativa ha sido bien recibida en la zona minera de Sudbury: Las abejas están en problemas ahora y cuando una empresa grande devuelve un poco en apicultura, la gente se torna más consciente.A nivel mundial, las abejas están amenazadas por el efecto colapso de las colmenas.Las empresas mineras canadienses se enfrentan a menudo a las críticas por su historial ambiental. Vale está dispuesto a contrarrestar esta imagen, comprometiéndose a plantar 3,3 millones  de árboles alrededor de Sudbury.   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Artículo: Iniciativa Biodiversidad y Empresas planifica acciones para el 2015 Canadá: seguro apícola para colmenas Artículo: Minag, Municipalidad de Corani y empresa minera promoverán desarrollo alpaquero de Puno ¿Estás seguro de que vale la pena seguir comprando lechuga orgánica? Multan con 600 UIT a minera Huancapetí por contaminar río Santa

----------

